# Fix issues with aibs(4) and mbmon not starting and fan problems



## Martillo1 (Nov 18, 2013)

This howto deals with the issues of sysutils/mbmon not starting, and when doing it manually not reading correct values for CPU temperature and fan speed from aibs(4), and the stall of the fan. I encountered them on a motherboard Asus P6T V2 Deluxe.

Please see aibs(4) and mbmon(1) for indications on how to set them up, although you probably know it already for you are reading this.

The symptoms where: the inability for mbmon(1) to start at boot or reboot, shown by a message from the rc(8) susbsytem; the inability of mbmon(1), once manually started, to read correct values of CPU temperature and CPU fan speed provided by aibs(4); the stall of the CPU fan at a value much lower than expected by BIOS settings (dynamic speed set by Q-fan at "silent").

The usual procedure for me was starting mbmon(1) manually
`# service mbmon start`
and then run 
`# sysctl -a`
or
`# sysctl dev.aibs`
in order to see the sensors to show the expected values and the fan to respond to load/temperature changes.

That was not a solution to go with in the long term, so I thought of an automated one and now I deliver it to you for your monitoring pleasure:


Edit the file /etc/rc.local. Create it if nonexistent.
Include the following code in it:

```
#!/bin/sh
sysctl -a > /dev/null && echo "<your fancy message here...>"
```

 Reboot the system.
Profit!

That's all Folks!

P.S.: maybe "fix" is not the right word. Please understand it as "workaround".


----------

